# pregnant or not



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
hello everybody,there is a female cat that is a barn cat,she is a bob tail,in the last month she has put on alot of weight,could she be pregnant there is alot of males running around too.i was thinking about taking her in and if she has kittens ,after that spaying her.she is friendly there is so many of them running around owner dosent want us feeding them he wants them to eat the mice,i think she is the only female that is there.what should i do.plus the land is for sale what is gonna happen to all the rest. 

_________________


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

If she's outside, unspayed and mature, then yes she's most likely pregnant. Infact I would be shocked if she was not pregnant. I suggest doing anything you can for this girl and the kittens, and getting her spayed as soon as possible after kittens are born *remember to keep her indoors during this period as a female can conceive again shortly after giving birth*


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

thank you so much,she will be kept indoors for the rest of her life,i dont like keeping dogs or cats outdoors especially at night.im planning on getting her next week sometime,will she be ok being kept indoors after being out her whole life.i dont want her stressing out.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

You sound like you will be a great mom for her!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

If she is the only female aswell it would be great for you to take her.
It would prevent anymore breeding, if when she gave birth and there were females kittens it would soon spiral out of control.
Sounds like she is lucky to have found you


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

well i went to get her saturday night and she was nowhere to be found.she was seen today with belly smaller so,she must have had the litter over the weekend.i went there tonite for 2 hours searched the barns with my sister.did not see her.she must be hiding them good.i still want to find her and the litter and bring them into a loving warm house plus after weening the kittens i want to have her spayed.im going back wed.afternoon and search again i hope i can find where shes keeping them.i will keep everyone informed.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Oh no, I hope you find her soon. Fingers crossed.


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

i found where she had the kittens,she had 4,  2 long tail,and 2 bob tail.we got them .is there a special diet i should put her on now,and can she be vaccinated at this time.i noticed she has fleas and ticks,what can i do for her.im so happy i have her and kitties now i already have homes for 3 of them.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I would call the vet and ask what med would be safe for a pregnant cat. She should have a high protein diet, such as canned food and kitten kibble. This is a wonderful outcome for her. Sometimes there is special help for barn cats. I would do an internet search. You could also call the Humane Society. I certainly hope the owner doesn't abandom them, but I'm grateful you care, and will try to help. God bless!


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

of course the owner will abandon them,he dosent care if he did he would have had them fixed before just letting them be barn cats.we were instructed not to feed them ,because they are their for the mice.i think that stinks .their is another female that is also pregnant,she wont let us go near her,she is really feral.momma is in my bedroom in a very large dog cage,i gave her a covered cat pan with a blanket in it for her and her babies.plus some lactaid milk and some tuna.boy does she have the life already, im just afraid she dosent pass on fleas and ticks to my dog, who sleeps with me at night.i will have to put flea and tick prevenative on my dog tomorrow.thanks any other info. would be helpful,i never had a mommy kitty and kittens before.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

I *think* that Frontline can be used in nursing mothers, but I really would check with a vet on that one. I wouldn't vaccinate her until the kittens are weaned, personally - probably do it when she is speyed?


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Oh thats great! 
Like everyone else said, I would ask the vet about flea treatment for the mother and maybe even the kittens.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Definitely -- you wouldn't want the little ones getting flea bites. I'd nix the tuna as well -- it isn't great for cats because of the high mercury content and should only be used as a very occassional treats. High protein stuff, like Jeanie said, would be best. Kitten kibble and canned wet food. Good luck, you've done a wonderful thing.


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

*thank you*

thank you so much for the info. tuna is just a treat.


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

sad day today i found the runt dead.i hope to god it wasnt my fault,i did not want to disturd momma and the babies too much.it was alive last night ,but i noticed it was very small compared to the others.i hope it wasnt my fault.maybe it wasnt getting enough milk.my sister is sad because ,  thats the one she wanted. :roll:


----------



## MaddysMama (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear that, Sometimes the mother cat will reject a kitten if she can sense something wrong with it.  
I don't think it was anything that you did so don't blame yourself, it sounds as if you are doing everything you can for this little cat.

Also i dont know if you get Advantage flea treatment where you are but this is safe to use on pregnant and nursing queens, This is what i got from my vet (UK)

Good luck with everything.


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

thank you so much.the other kittens are growing so so fast,their eyes are now opening up.their so cute.


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

update.......all kitties are doing fine ,getting bigger everday.all have homes once they are old enough, including momma.shes getting her rabies shot next friday night .getting all the other vaccinations and worming this month.she is a happier momma now +  spoiled rotten canned food ,kitten food,lactose free milk.ahhhhhh..she must think shes in heaven now.


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

would love to post some pics of them can anyone tell me how to.thanks


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

teebos69 said:


> would love to post some pics of them can anyone tell me how to.thanks


To post pictures you write:










That's it.


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

im sorry but i dont quite get what you mean.on other sites i can upload the picture.im new at this so please bare with me.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

teebos69 said:


> im sorry but i dont quite get what you mean.on other sites i can upload the picture.im new at this so please bare with me.


There's no possibility to upload pictures directly from the computer here. You can only post picture's with internet links so youäll have to upload the pictures to (for an example) an internet photo album first and then you can show your pics here. Did I make any sense?


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

teebos69 said:


> im sorry but i dont quite get what you mean.on other sites i can upload the picture.im new at this so please bare with me.


Here you would have to upload the image elsewhere and then use the link for the image here. 

So, you can upload the image(s) to the catforum (Click on "Cat Photos" at the top of the page here, and then click on "Upload photos" on the right hand side, towards the top of the page that comes up). Once you've uploaded the photos, click on "My Gallery" (which is YOUR personal gallery) and click on the picture you want to post. Towards the bottom of the page that comes up, it says "UBBCode:







"

You will want to copy and paste from the first [ to the last ] and put that into a post on the forum.

I hope that was understandable!!


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

kittens are now 6 wks.old saturday,and they are so crazy.they make a lot of noise when they are upstairs playing.the woman that wants one ,wants it now but, should i wait until they are 12wks.old,they are still learning from mom.im going to vaccinate them at 9 wks. and then at 12 wks. then they will be able to go.am i correct on this.should they stay with mom for another 6 wks.they occasionally eat on their own and use the litter pan,but still once in awhile nurse from mom.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Yes you should definitely wait. Tell that woman that if she wants the kitten now, it will miss out on a lot of socialization from mom and it's siblings. The kitties are learning manners, potty training, and how to behave towards humans. If she wants an underdeveloped kitten who is vulnerable to disease and isn't *quite* sure where to potty, and doesn't know that curtains, furniture, plants, and hands are not toys, then by all means. But if you present it to her that way, and she still wants the kitten immediately, then I'd question what kind of an owner she will be.


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

i found out that the woman wants the kitten so she can breed her with a purebreed cat to see if they throw off any bob tails.she is defintlely not going to get one now.my sister told me ,so now i have two up for adoption at 12 wks.old.i put up an ad at our local vet,stateing that they will be ready for adoption at 12 wks. of age,and i am asking for a donation that the owner will get back once cat is spayed.momma is getting spayed as soon as kitties are done nursing.she is such a sweet heart for being a barn cat.


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

oh, thats awful! wanting a kitten so soon, then planning to breed it right away!!! :evil: 

for posting photos:

STEP ONE: 
Sign up at a photoplace online…I and many other people use www.photobucket.com 

STEP TWO: 
Before uploading your picture!: save your picture as a .jpeg, .gif, or .png …not a .bmp on your computer 

STEP THREE: 
When you log in, you get here:








click ‘browse’ and find your picture (again, .jpeg, .gif, or .png …not a .bmp) click ‘open’ then submit (you can submit more than one at a time. click the dropdown for 'submit multiple pictures' and choose your number) 

STEP FOUR: 
After uploading your picture, scroll down and you should see it like this: 








copy the IMG tag 

STEP FIVE: 
Paste the IMG tag into your post…you don’t need to click the


----------



## MaddysMama (Apr 1, 2005)

Glad the kittens are doing really well, you are right to wait until the kittens are vaccinated, Its also a good idea that you have to ask for a donation and return it once kittys have been spayed/neutered. That way you can make sure that kittys have been done.

Well done for being so responsible  

Also about posting pictures i managed to upload my pictures to the site straight from my computer i didn't have to use a host site,I just followed the instructions and Presto it worked!!!!
Give it a try You never know.


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

now, the kittens will be 12 wks. old this saturday i ,can not find homes for them ,i have tried advertising on the net,putting posters up at local vet . offices and nothing........i dont know what to do,i would keep them if i had the money to take care of them,but im on disability and i cant,the cat food and litter ,that i pay a month is alot,and boy can they eat and poop..thay have turned out to be beautiful kitties,and so sweet......  .i m not able to post pics,but if anyone wants to see them give me your email address and i will send them......thanks


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

update,kittens went to a feline sanctuary,where they will be adopted out,while they were there ,i had them spayed and mama cat too.i also picked up another female at the farm running around that was pregnant ,they aborted the kittens and she also got spayed today,so now no more unwanted kittens,thank god .now i have to try to trap the 2 males that are running around and have them fixed also.i miss my babies,but they will soon find loving homes,thank you all for the support you have given to me,and it makes me feel real good knowing that all the cats will live better lives now,and also .i had all of them tested for leuk/aids,and all the tests came back negative.that was a load off my mind.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Great news, and you're an angel for taking care of these cats so well!


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

thank you so much,last night was the first time my babies were away from me,i miss them so much,i have had them since they were a day old, so it is very hard for me ,i know where they are and the woman that runs the place ,is so nice to the cats and kittens,i just feel so bad knowing i will never see them again,but i knew this when i first got them ,someday they would have to go,it just really hurts me.i hope i will get over this hurt and realize ,im doing what is best for them,i have two older cats who need my attention and i really cant not afford to own more cats.


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

oh im so sorry about the runt, the runts of the litters normally need special care it wasnt your fault just natures toll


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

thank you so much heather,


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

yup yup congrats


----------

